# Eddy CRUZE Welcomes You!



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Apparently you are now an admin, and so is everyone else!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Very confusing here with this new setup. Did I mention I hate it? Why am I able to start a thread in the Admin only section?


They've finally caught on to your evil ways...


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Very confusing here with this new setup. Did I mention I hate it? Why am I able to start a thread in the Admin only section?


Why was there no forewarning or announcement of these drastic changes?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

.Cody said:


> Why was there no forewarning or announcement of these drastic changes?


I believe there were some 'exciting changes' in the works. This must be what the Admin Team was referring to. I don't know about you but my life has been changed for the worse, this is the type of Forum I would not want to stay and play in?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

CruzeTalk is like Costco and cell phones...just when you find something you really like it goes away or changes.

Oh well, such is life. 

Thanks for the Welcome Eddy, I nominate you for June Member Of The Month...oh, wait...that’s gone too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> oh, wait...that’s gone too.


You mean like the Garages, or a logical, easy to use, forum layout?


----------

